# need advise on marketing - is ebay a good outlet to sell t-shirts?



## marlin93 (Oct 22, 2009)

hello, i was wondering what is the best avenue to sell t shirts. ebay? make my own site? i plan on providing stores with consignment inventory but want to sell retail myself as i can't make much money wholesale do to cost. open to all your sugestions thanks, bill


----------



## Optiq (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: need advise on marketing*

It all depends on the psyche of your targeted market and how different things make them feel and to what degree they need to feel it to respond to it. I understand you want a basic and in general answer, but sometimes some things just don't fit into a nutshell and it really takes AAAALLLLLLLLLLLLL THAT!!! to consider. It's not a matter of which avenue works best, it's about what would work best for who you're targeting. Say you're targeting people over 60, ebay would be one of the worse routes you could take with them because a lot of them don't like computers. Reaching them some other way, then developing a web site geared towards the way old people think and relate to things that you can introduce them to and hold their hand the whole way, you can work off of that. Not only would you be selling shirts over the net, but introducing them to the web, which is a major life thing which is beyond just selling them a shirt, which will lock them in harder. They'll be browsing the web, but it will be because of you, which will make them think of you every time they're on the web. On the other hand if you have a younger crowd who lives on the net, a regular plain old page would bore them, you would need to spunk it up and add some animations and features that would only confuse an older person. If you have a store location the same thing applies to the way everything looks, what type of music is played, how the employees dress and talk, everything. So you have to go over that info with yourself to begin blueprinting those little details. The rest is putting it in motion and tweaking it as you go until it eventually runs smoothly.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

marlin93 said:


> hello, i was wondering what is the best avenue to sell t shirts. ebay? make my own site? i plan on providing stores with consignment inventory but want to sell retail myself as i can't make much money wholesale do to cost. open to all your sugestions thanks, bill


You may want to start with building your own website so you can direct customers to your own store and not one on another site.

Then you can work on driving traffic to your own website.

You can find lots of marketing tips here: marketing tips related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

quick note regarding the first post.
The fastest growing demographic on Facebook and Ebay is the over 50 crowd.

they have time to surf, grandchildren, and need something to do...hobbies, conversation etc 
with mouse driven computers they are not afraid anymore 

a Boomer niched site would be hot if done right


----------



## raygold (Aug 13, 2009)

Over the past two weeks i have sold 95 Coffee mugs and got a continuing order for t-shirts from a charity organization first order being 55 T-shirts on ebay, It just depends on the time, other times i have gone weeks without getting an order from Ebay but with persistence it does work.
Allan


----------



## offensivefun (Nov 1, 2009)

Try to make a Squidoo account and a Kaboodle account. Might help!


----------



## bornover (Apr 10, 2008)

eBay works very well if you come up in searches people make. That is the key, people search keywords or categories to find the products they are looking for, and if your listing comes up on the first page or two you will get bidders most likely. 

It does not matter if it is a traditional auction, eBay store or whatever. As long as your listing comes up in searches you will get people that are interested.


----------



## marlin93 (Oct 22, 2009)

thanks for all the help. i will look at all your suggestions. i guess designing and printing shirts is only have the battle. thanks bill


----------

